# I am the 1%



## David43515 (Oct 31, 2011)

[h=2][/h]


----------



## Indagator (Nov 2, 2011)

for some reason I thought this was gonna be a joke about bikers...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's another 1%-er...


----------

